# How were Pacific Rim and Godzilla so highly praised?



## WiiCube_2013 (May 17, 2015)

Both of these movies were overhyped yet huge disappointments because I was expecting to see them go at it, that being, watching a film of robots/monsters battling the shit out of each other and instead they spent it on the humans which wasn't really interesting or fun.

Another one that I can't quite adjust to how it gotten so much praise was _Boyhood_, just wow, 2h45m of an emo kid with a mother that swaps her first husband for a wife beater plus some nostalgia thrown in (i.e, _Dragon Ball Z_). If you're gonna make a movie about a kid during 12 years make it fucking interesting to watch!


----------



## Catastrophic (May 17, 2015)

I don't remember Godzilla being "highly praised". I found Pacific Rim quite entertaining though. I've personally never understood how hyping works. If things like Twilight or 50 Shades of Gray can get so much attention then why would sub-par movies being hyped more than they should ever surprise you?


----------



## RevPokemon (May 17, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Both of these movies were overhyped yet huge disappointments because I was expecting to see them go at it, that being, watching a film of robots/monsters battling the shit out of each other and instead they spent it on the humans which wasn't really interesting or fun.
> 
> Another one that I can't quite adjust to how it gotten so much praise was _Boyhood_, just wow, 2h45m of an emo kid with a mother that swaps her first husband for a wife beater plus some nostalgia thrown in (i.e, _Dragon Ball Z_). If you're gonna make a movie about a kid during 12 years make it fucking interesting to watch!


 
I don't know but I'd also add tmnt but I'd say they appeal to two groups, young boys and super/action fans.
I mean the only people I know who liked Godzilla were certain fans(but many fans didn't like it) and young kids.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I don't know but I'd also add tmnt but I'd say they appeal to two groups, young boys and super/action fans.
> I mean the only people I know who liked Godzilla were certain fans(but many fans didn't like it) and young kids.


 
TMNT was a movie I really enjoyed but somehow it was in a lot of "Top 10 Worst Movies of 2014" I guess it was due to Michael Bay's seal of quality but once people pass through that they'd sure as hell enjoy it.

Plus, Will Arnett and Noel Fisher were part of TMNT 1 so how could people not give it a shot at least? These two actors are great for entertainment (Fisher) and comedy (Arnett)!

In TMNT 2 we'll be having Stephen Amell as Casey so this franchise is shaping up to get even better.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 17, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> TMNT was a movie I really enjoyed but somehow it was in a lot of "Top 10 Worst Movies of 2014" I guess it was due to Michael Bay's seal of quality but once people pass through that they'd sure as hell enjoy it.
> 
> Plus, Will Arnett and Noel Fisher were part of TMNT 1 so how could people not give it a shot at least? These two actors are great for entertainment (Fisher) and comedy (Arnett)!
> 
> In TMNT 2 we'll be having Stephen Amell as Casey so this franchise is shaping up to get even better.


 
Simple
Turtles look nothing like themselves
Has that I'm trying to be hardcore but failing vibe
Humor isn't as good as in series
Plot and script aren't very good 
Acting is awful (Megan fox was so aweful but she is in everything really)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Simple
> Turtles look nothing like themselves
> Has that I'm trying to be hardcore but failing vibe
> Humor isn't as good as in series
> ...


 
You're forgetting that the turtles are *mutants* therefore it makes sense for them to not look 'cool' or 'stylish'.

Personally, the only cartoon TMNT show I ever liked was 2003's and that's it. The rest just wasn't of my taste.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 17, 2015)

Pacific Rim was great. Cubey pls.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 17, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Pacific Rim was great. Cubey pls.


Idris Elba made it watchable. :-P


----------



## RevPokemon (May 17, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> You're forgetting that the turtles are *mutants* therefore it makes sense for them to not look 'cool' or 'stylish'.
> 
> Personally, the only cartoon TMNT show I ever liked was 2003's and that's it. The rest just wasn't of my taste.


 
Well still I knew they wouldn't look exactly the same but really I think they look awful personally

As for cartoons, I like the newer ones on nick, the originals, and the 2000's but the movie was nowhere near as good.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 17, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well still I knew they wouldn't look exactly the same but really I think they look awful personally
> 
> As for cartoons, I like the newer ones on nick, the originals, and the 2000's but the movie was nowhere near as good.


 
The _movie_ as in the one we're talking about or the TMNT movie? TMNT animated movie on Blu-ray was really enjoyable too.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 17, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The _movie_ as in the one we're talking about or the TMNT movie? TMNT animated movie on Blu-ray was really enjoyable too.


 
The 2014 movie we were talking about.

The TV movies/specials from the TV series were quite good and the CGI animated movie was also superb.


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2015)

Godzilla has 6.5/10 on IMDB, Pacific Rim has 7/10, both have 65% on Metacritic, not exactly high praise. 

I liked Pacific Rim, it had the right amount of giant robots and giant monsters, there can be such a thing as too much fighting, and the parts focused on squishy humans were fun. You know, despite all the cliches. 

Godzilla could have used 5 more minutes of giant monster screentime, but what bugged me about it was the fact the squishies spent all their time moping and staring wistfully into the distance instead of doing anything interesting. We have: army tries to do something and it fails, soldier guy tries to go home and fails, soldier's wife makes worried face and does nothing, Japanese scientist nudges the audience in the ribs says "get it, it's a metaphor for nuclear weapons, get it?" then makes a sad face and does nothing, and small child gets in danger but survives and that makes us feel better and forget the several thousand people that didn't make it. This takes five minutes to show. Repeat several dozen times until you fill the three and a half hours the movie lasts. 

TMNT was okay in the parts that actually featured turtles, and I think their interaction was done fairly well, and I believe the next movie (if there is one) will be better because they won't have to waste all that time on slowly introducing the characters and retelling the origin story. Speaking of which, I didn't like it as much as the one where Splinter was a martial arts master who got turned into a rat, but it was infinitely better than the version where Splinter was initially a rat that learned martial arts in his cage by watching his owner train. I mean come on. That one was just dumb.


----------



## Tigran (May 19, 2015)

I thought Pacific Rim was over-hyped.


----------



## XDel (May 19, 2015)

Actually...
...well let me first say this. You are an action buff, not a movie buff, I can tell that already. If you don't like plot, character development, and that sort of thing, then certainly avoid theater, it's a genre you'll hate, and the very fabric of cinema history itself. If you just want a slug fest, watch UFC, Boxing, Michael Bay films, and so on. The Transformers series would be a great example of this!

Now as for Godzilla, yes it was a bit over rated, but only because it was injected with material to appeal to the female Soaps crowd. There were too many uninspired scenes between the main character, his wife, and son. Also his wife surviving against the odds, only served to rob of of a great and dramatic conclusion. 
Thankfully there exists a Fan Edit that resolves ALL of these issues, and makes it into a legit tribute to the Godzilla genre. There are still character connections, as a Godzilla plot always had by tradition, but all the fluff is removed, thus leaving it open to more of the action you want, and helps tighten up the script so as to compliment the action like I want. 

 As for Pacific Rim.... FLAWLESS! It was the perfect homage to the giant monster/giant mech genre in general!!!


----------

